# Brett garsed



## theo (Jul 15, 2010)

anyone here into him? Im seeing him tonight, pretty excited, he is proof that us aussies are world class too!


----------



## Harry (Jul 15, 2010)

Tonight?
Damn it, if I were more into solo guitar stuff, I probably woulda went, but that kinda music doesn't interest me much anymore.
Can you get some pictures you reckon?


----------



## Joel (Jul 15, 2010)

Yes Yes Yes Brett Garsed is absolutely insane and one of my favourite guitarists! I can't wait until next time he's in the UK because i'll be there


----------



## JohnIce (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm with Harry in that I can't really enjoy most instrumental rock guitar, but Brett Garsed is someone I'd like to see perform. Have a good one, man!


----------



## theo (Jul 15, 2010)

sorry for the late reply, yeah it was last night, he is doing a residency at spensers live for the next few thursday nights... jeez last night was stupidly amazing, he outplayed any other live guitarist Ive ever seen, including vai and petrucci. and the best part was getting to chat to him afterwards


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jul 15, 2010)

Yeah man Brett is ridiculous!

He does some great work and improvisation. 




Great solo from him on here and I think this is a 7 string track?


----------



## theo (Jul 15, 2010)

he was on planet x's stuff??? didnt know that. yeah I encourage any victoria based ss.org'ers to come down next thursday. best gig i have seen EVER. was so freakin good


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jul 15, 2010)

theo said:


> he was on planet x's stuff??? didnt know that. yeah I encourage any victoria based ss.org'ers to come down next thursday. best gig i have seen EVER. was so freakin good


Yeah he was on the Quantum album. 

I bet it was an awesome show, I wish I could see him one day.


----------



## mitchellharvey (Jul 22, 2010)

woah! when is he next playing?


----------



## theo (Jul 22, 2010)

last night dude! sorry, I couldnt get onto ss.org for the past 2 days. otherwise I woulda have replied earlier. but he is playing again in two weeks time!!


----------



## mitchellharvey (Jul 22, 2010)

its all good man, what venue is he playing at?


----------



## theo (Jul 22, 2010)

spensers live


----------



## mitchellharvey (Jul 22, 2010)

thanks man!


----------



## theo (Jul 22, 2010)

no worries man 
what sorta style/s are you into playing by the way?


----------



## mitchellharvey (Jul 22, 2010)

ummm, i play alot of stuff, currently in a pop rock/80's coverband, but then i like writing and listening to metal (for a bit of a taste check out my thread in the recording studio section) and i also try to dabble in the works of shawn lane, al di meola and BRETT GARSED! how about yourself mate?


----------



## theo (Jul 22, 2010)

mitchellharvey said:


> ummm, i play alot of stuff, currently in a pop rock/80's coverband, but then i like writing and listening to metal (for a bit of a taste check out my thread in the recording studio section) and i also try to dabble in the works of shawn lane, al di meola and BRETT GARSED! how about yourself mate?



Proggy metally fusiony stuff, hard to pin down really. my favourite guitarists are the likes of petrucci, gilbert, shawn lane, garsed. Anything from jazz and blues to metal and anything in between, its all a lot of fun to play


----------



## mitchellharvey (Jul 22, 2010)

nice, very similiar influences to myself! whereabouts in melb do you live?


----------



## theo (Jul 22, 2010)

the eastern side, out belgrave way, how about you?


----------



## mitchellharvey (Jul 22, 2010)

ahh yeah, i live in prahran. should jam one day!


----------



## theo (Jul 22, 2010)

yeah man, im keen, add me on facebook, theo goslett


----------

